# Sex Help



## LostHusband009 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, I guess this is kind of self-explanatory but how does one improve their sex life?

My issue is I do arrive too soon. I almost get myself so worked up for the sex that I am too excited for everything. 

I went and had a blood test done last week and the results came back that my testosterone levels are good so that isn't an issue. 

I've never been a big masterbater but I've heard that helps.

I've heard not thinking about sex helps and I've tried that but to no luck!

I've even thought about seeing a sex threapist as well. 

Any tips would help guys. I've always had this issue so it would be help me out.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How often are you having sex?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Well...after you finish is everything else done at that time?

Meaning can you still play with your wife/gf/etc or is playtime over as soon as you are done?

There is much more to sex than just PIV and maybe some time focusing on other things can give you the time you need to either recover or provide pleasure to your wife/gf/etc before the 'final' event.

Good luck.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Use condoms, or rub one out yourself and hour before.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And not just as soon as you're done. You can bring her to orgasm first, before you even start intercourse. Or you can get her close before intercourse, then switch to PIV, then when you get close, switch back to playing with her... It will help you last longer. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

so what if you blast off early!

bang her and the eat her then bang her again.

rinse and repeat.

the avg guy lasts 5-7 mns


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

There are some very good exercises you can try... bringing yourself almost "up" to the point of no return, then backing off. Learning to recognize where you "are" on a scale of 1-10, and stopping when you get to 6 or 7. Rinse, repeat until you have control. 

You do this over and over until you have complete control over bringing it all the way up. Really, it's basic sex 101. Visit a sex therapist if you need more help.

Last Longer in Bed | Men's Health

*Premature ejaculation was one of the major factors that ended my 20-year marriage.* He never cared enough about my pleasure to "fix it." Just sayin'...


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

There are many ways to solve this problem.

1. Start spanking your monkey on a regular basis - specifically before sex (see "Something about Mary " - you will also have extra hair gel if you need it)

2. Get your woman off first via oral sex, fingers, toys - LOTS of foreplay. THEN slip it in and have your 17 seconds of bliss

3. Use thick condoms

4. There are numbing creams/lotions you can get at sex stores

5. last resort - they prescribe the anti-depressant Zoloft for this problem. It works but it's a bit drastic. I was never an early shooter, but when I was on Zoloft it delayed ejaculation in a big way. Treatment of premature ejaculation with sert... [Int J Impot Res. 1998] - PubMed - NCBI

Good luck, Quickdraw McGraw.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

losthusband;

how soon is too soon?

does your wife consider it a problem? does she say anything?

(btw, most of the suggestions so far excellent).


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

If you have the nerve to mention it to your doctor, the antidepressants really do have an impact in that area. Too much, in most cases. Something like a half-dose or less should do the trick for sure.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I think about baseball or the days events while getting down and dirty. I mostly concentrate on satisfying my W first. My understanding is women still have the wanton urge even after the O. My wife is still very driven after her O in assuring I'm satisfied to the fullest. Men on the other hand lose it after O and drive for sex drops like a rock. Time for a nap...as it were. Anyway, taking care of my W first helps with my staying power.


----------



## ladymisato (Aug 5, 2014)

Men worry so much about this but the answer is quite simple:

Attend to your wife first. Oral, manual, toys, whatever works for her.

Save intercourse for the climax of the night.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

If your wife craves PiV, then toys, fingers and tongues will never quite scratch the itch. Sorry, that's just how a lot of women are naturally. Do everything you can to learn how to go as long as possible. I don't believe in poor guys having to "think about baseball", what a downer --- unless you like doing that??

I have heard that you should focus on what *she* is feeling during intercourse. Watch her (subtly), listen to her; think in your mind about making her feel good; as opposed to getting caught up in how good you are feeling; which will push you over the top faster. Just a suggestion, sounds like it might have some merit.

If she loves manual, oral and vibrators; then you should be fine.

What does your wife say/want/feel about it.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

LostHusband009 said:


> Well, I guess this is kind of self-explanatory but how does one improve their sex life?
> 
> My issue is I do arrive too soon.* I almost get myself so worked up for the sex that I am too excited for everything. *
> 
> ...


well, go slow, a lot of foreplay. Let the sexual tension build.

And maybe take a shot of whiskey before the act....to calm you down. If its good whiskey, take two shots! :rofl:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Lost, come on back and let us know what your course of action is. There's no reason to deal with this issue in this day and age. You've already dealt with it too long. Really. 

Your doc can fix you up, and not bat an eye, or raise and eyebrow. The antidepressants are well documented in slowing you up. Cheap generics, too. 

I even read somewhere that anithistamines can delay you.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

intheory said:


> If your wife craves PiV, then toys, fingers and tongues will never quite scratch the itch. Sorry, that's just how a lot of women are naturally.


I can fully verify that. One would think that a vibrating dildo and a penis were equivalent. One would be very wrong. Some women will only tolerate the toys, but cum like porn stars when you insert your penis. go figure.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

All I have to say is 420 will cure your problem bro. No pill or drugs that will harm your kidney is needed.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Chasing that 420 can run you up on a 459, 211, fleeing from the 5-0 or even 187. Then you're 10-7.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

How long is too soon? There is "too soon" that is actually a problem, and "too soon" as a matter of expectation.

What is her opinion? The only reason I say this is that some guys think they're not lasting long enough, and meanwhile she's perfectly happy and doesn't necessarily need it to last longer.

And honestly, the trick isn't to not think about sex. That will just make for still tense, sh*tty zoned out sex and you'll probably still be short. The trick is to just relax. I advise just having a lot more sex. Various studies have shown that men's orgasm times increase with the length of time with a given partner. In other words, you get used being with her, it becomes less exciting, and it becomes easier to last longer. The body does this to just about everything you exposure yourself to often enough.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> *Premature ejaculation was one of the major factors that ended my 20-year marriage.* He never cared enough about my pleasure to "fix it." Just sayin'...


Wow! I've never heard of a marriage ending like that. How long would he last?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

OP's next thread after following the advice...

"I'm an alcoholic with anti-depressant induced ED who can't stop thinking about baseball during sexy times. Please help!"

hahah


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow. Never realized the Happy Clam was a woman.


That came out wrong.


----------



## GrannyMildew (Aug 15, 2013)

Qq


----------



## GrannyMildew (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry my stupid phone sent that.....


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> the avg guy lasts 5-7 mns



Meh. Add a zero to the above for me, wife's LD, Propecia, cycling, and old age be darned...


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Lordhavok said:


> Use condoms, or rub one out yourself and hour before.


yeah, i thought every man knew this already!


----------

